# seeking recommendation for a 2.1 PC setup with very good bass



## tastegw (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi, I currently use Logitech Z625 2.1 speaker setup and while it sounds nice, the sub seems to be lacking in power for what I am after.

Do they make a 2.1 setup with a bigger, more powerful sub woofer that is actually worth the money? (budget up to us750ish)


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 23, 2021)

I use the Razer Nommo Pro and am very pleased with it. 2 desk units with mid/tweeters, and a large down firing subwoofer. All aluminium unibody and with some actually tasteful understand RGB. It syncs well with BT on both Apple and Android also, but has USB, 3.5, Optical inputs too.









						Razer Nommo Pro review: For the gamers and the non-gamers
					

Whether you consider yourself a hardcore gamer or just someone who mainly uses their console to stream Netflix, the Razer Nommo Pro sounds good enough for everyone to enjoy.



					www.soundguys.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 23, 2021)

Sadly there aren't a lot of good PC speakers around any more.
I've had quite a few over the years, but haven't had any with a sub for quite a some time.
One option might be to get some "bookshelf" speakers that has a sub out and get a separate sub, as then you can get as much bass as you want.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Jul 23, 2021)

You can take a look at Edifier,Mackie and Presonus speakers....they have some excellent pc compatible and bookshelf speaker models...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

I just got an old Logitech z4 for £10, very nice it is too.  
With that budget, you should be able to pick something up. Maybe a top notch 5.1 Logitech with just the fronts and sub connected.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I just got an old Logitech z4 for £10, very nice it is too.
> With that budget, you should be able to pick something up. Maybe a top notch 5.1 Logitech with just the fronts and sub connected.


What's the point of spending extra to get a high quality 5.1 system when you're only going to use the 2.1 parts of it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

dgianstefani said:


> What's the point of spending extra to get a high quality 5.1 system when you're only going to use the 2.1 parts of it?



If you set your output to 2.1 what does it matter, you still have a high end 2.1, with a option for the extras later.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sadly there aren't a lot of good PC speakers around any more.
> I've had quite a few over the years, but haven't had any with a sub for quite a some time.
> One option might be to get some "bookshelf" speakers that has a sub out and get a separate sub, as then you can get as much bass as you want.



How ever with $750 might be able pick up a AV with HDMI, Sub a pair a fairly good speakers  secondhand though.  And most likely sound better than all the trash of today.

EDIT: Way better sound than that Logitech crap.


----------



## Operandi (Jul 23, 2021)

There are no good high-end PC speaker options really so there are two ways you can go about this, either small home audio bookshelf speakers with a small amp or pro active monitors.  The home audio route will be cheaper and easier to setup for casual playback.  Active (active = the amps are built in) monitors will be more accurate generally speaking so will be better if you are super serious about music (dosn't sound like you are) but will be more expensive.  Either way you'll want something relatively small that will work nearfiled so 3" - 5" woofers, but if you are going to have a sub from the start it really dosn't matter what size the woofer in the mains are.  I'd probably suggest the home audio route, there are more options and it will be easier and probably cheaper to setup.

Micca RB42 4" bookshelfs should fit on any desk, you'll probably want some stands or fashion something yourself to angle them properly and get the woofer a bit away from the desk surface to eliminate that reflection. For the sub this 8" Polk should do nicely, quality is more important than quantity when it comes to bass and you don't need anything huge nearfield.  Pair with small class D amp like this S.M.S.L, it has plenty of power (from quality Infineon ICs too), sub line out so pretty much everything you need, only thing I don't see that you might want is a built in DAC or headphone out but there are other class D options from SMSL and Topping and other quality Chinese amp manufactures that have DACs and headphone amps.

Comes to $700 on Amazon which leaves a bit left over for cables.  Should sound pretty sick, and its all upgradeable in the future though I doubt you'll need to.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 25, 2021)

As long as your GFX card can output sound though HDMI this should be good

Yamaha Rx-v475, second hand getting a little pricy right now but normally about $120,  or some thing like it.
Boston PV700, https://www.ebay.com/itm/324716768051?hash=item4b9aa0ab33:g:kD8AAOSwcU9g8XwC
Paradigm Studio 20 v2 , around $200-300, or even vintage speakers would be good but you might need more space for those.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 25, 2021)

I have a pair of Paradigm speakers and they are so good I don't feel the need for a sub woofer. For my main PC, I use M-Audio BX8A's and they are also 
good without a sub woofer, but you need to go at least 8" woofers to sound deep enough. (130 watts each monitor) They still sound great after 5 years.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 27, 2021)

With that kind of budget you can get decent speakers and sub, you can search for "powered bookshelf speakers". Powered speakers don't need an AV receiver so they are easier to use for Desktop use. I've heard about KEF, Kanto, Edifier, I think another brand was something like AudioEngine? Lots of hype for the KEF LSX, which I saw at $799 USD during the holiday specials in 2020


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 27, 2021)

tastegw said:


> Hi, I currently use Logitech Z625 2.1 speaker setup and while it sounds nice, the sub seems to be lacking in power for what I am after.
> 
> Do they make a 2.1 setup with a bigger, more powerful sub woofer that is actually worth the money? (budget up to us750ish)


I'm using a simple creative 2.1, with a moderately large sub, I don't have my AV setup at the moment but the bass is ok for what it is, quite a lot of volume before it turns to muck too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

n-ster said:


> With that kind of budget you can get decent speakers and sub, you can search for "powered bookshelf speakers". Powered speakers don't need an AV receiver so they are easier to use for Desktop use. I've heard about KEF, Kanto, Edifier, I think another brand was something like AudioEngine? Lots of hyper for the KEF LSX, which I saw at $799 USD during the holiday specials in 2020



KEF LSX are gorgeous little speakers, not cheap though
https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/kef-lsx


----------



## Operandi (Jul 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> KEF LSX are gorgeous little speakers, not cheap though
> https://www.whathifi.com/reviews/kef-lsx


KEF is legit and the coaxial driver makes a lot of sense for desktop / nearfield.  You don't have to go with the active LSX though and I think you can get basically the same speaker and driver in passive version and just add your own amp which would be much economical.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 27, 2021)

You don't need to spend 750 to get a good sounding 2.1 with bass. Get the Klipsch Pro Media set, goes on sale often at costco/bestbuy/amazon for 70.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 27, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> You don't need to spend 750 to get a good sounding 2.1 with bass. Get the Klipsch Pro Media set, goes on sale often at costco/bestbuy/amazon for 70.


I've had this set since maybe 16-17 years? The bass has finally failed, but it was a great value. There is still a significant difference between that and the expensive stuff. I have an SVS SB-2000 subwoofer, it costs something like 500$, but it's just not comparable, much more powerful, but first time I heard it, I never knew bass could sound the way it does on my SVS sub.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 27, 2021)

n-ster said:


> I've had this set since maybe 16-17 years? The bass has finally failed, but it was a great value. There is still a significant difference between that and the expensive stuff. I have an SVS SB-2000 subwoofer, it costs something like 500$, but it's just not comparable, much more powerful, but first time I heard it, I never knew bass could sound the way it does on my SVS sub.


No doubt there's a difference. Then again we're not sitting in front of our audiophile quality rigs. Though I bet there are some that do lol. Rubs my precious Dan Anagnos designed Sony SS-M7... 

Those Klipsch get ya 90% of the way there for it's purpose imo.


----------



## Operandi (Jul 28, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> No doubt there's a difference. Then again we're not sitting in front of our audiophile quality rigs. Though I bet there are some that do lol. Rubs my precious Dan Anagnos designed Sony SS-M7...
> 
> Those Klipsch get ya 90% of the way there for it's purpose imo.


There is a huge difference, for games the Klipsch 2.1 would get you 6/10 of the way there but for music more like 4/10.  A lot of what we are recommending is probably overkill, but there isn't much in between cheap stuff like the Klispch and piecing something together with discrete components.  The Razor Nommo is probably better than the Klispch but idk if its worth the retail price.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 28, 2021)

tastegw said:


> Hi, I currently use Logitech Z625 2.1 speaker setup and while it sounds nice, the sub seems to be lacking in power for what I am after.
> 
> Do they make a 2.1 setup with a bigger, more powerful sub woofer that is actually worth the money? (budget up to us750ish)



Find out what the 5.1 and 7.1 systems of that genrration had, does the sub hook up to speakers via RS232?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm only using a 2.1 Z4, and tbh it is very good, nice bass, and crisp mid/high has a nice desk volume/bass control with line in/headphone jack too, can be had pretty cheap now too. I have had 5.1 amps with speakers on stands in the past, but too much wiring, and not really no need for a PC. I have my HiFi, so don't need the same on my PC.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

tastegw said:


> Hi, I currently use Logitech Z625 2.1 speaker setup and while it sounds nice, the sub seems to be lacking in power for what I am after.
> 
> Do they make a 2.1 setup with a bigger, more powerful sub woofer that is actually worth the money? (budget up to us750ish)



these are the same exact speakers I am using. the bass hits harder and deeper than anything I have ever heard in my life. I am running it through a Modi 3 DAC though.

What are you running it through? if its just mobo dac and only realtek drivers. thats your problem right there. get a proper DAC.



Jetster said:


> He asked about 2.1 not a $5000 system
> 
> klipsch promedia 2.1 and be done with it



the thing is, i have the same exact speakers as he does. he doesn't need the promedia 2.1 that would be a downgrade. he needs a proper DAC. these are great speakers. I am honestly wondering if he plugged them all in right or has some audio setting in software wrong or something. i have watched loads of movies and played loads of games on these speakers, they are next level 400 watt THX beasts.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 28, 2021)

I cant imagine needing more bass than a Klipch Promedia 2.1

maybe a better sound card


----------



## joemama (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm using Edifier's C3X and it really has high value


----------



## Operandi (Jul 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> these are the same exact speakers I am using. the bass hits harder and deeper than anything I have ever heard in my life. I am running it through a Modi 3 DAC though.
> 
> What are you running it through? if its just mobo dac and only realtek drivers. thats your problem right there. get a proper DAC.
> 
> ...


Lol, they are not beasts they are toys.  Nor are they 400 watts, if they had 400 watts behind them the drivers would go up in smoke in about 5 seconds.  The Promedia are toys too but they are better than these.  You don't need a DAC or soundcard upgrade with speakers like this, the quality just isn't there to justify it, and its defiantly not going to get you any more bass.  

I think this thread is kinda dead though as the OP hasn't replied once.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Lol, they are not beasts they are toys.  Nor are they 400 watts, if they had 400 watts behind them the drivers would go up in smoke in about 5 seconds.  The Promedia are toys too but they are better than these.  You don't need a DAC or soundcard upgrade with speakers like this, the quality just isn't there to justify it, and its defiantly not going to get you any more bass.
> 
> I think this thread is kinda dead though as the OP hasn't replied once.



Quite often they put pmpo which is not the same as RMS. Pmpo iirc is ÷4 for the true number of watts


----------



## Operandi (Jul 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Quite often they put pmpo which is not the same as RMS. Pmpo iirc is ÷4 for the true number of watts


Whatever the number is derived from its meaningless marketing nonsense that is deceptive at best and outright lies at worst.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 28, 2021)

been using Audioengine A5 for over 7 years now and I still think they are the most perfect pieces of sound engineering ever.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Whatever the number is derived from its meaningless marketing nonsense that is deceptive at best and outright lies at worst.



Even with HiFi equipment, which usually uses RMS?


----------



## Operandi (Jul 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Even with HiFi equipment, which usually uses RMS?


Cheap stuff tends to be made up garbage specs.  Midrange and high-end gear and pro gear don't really lie about their specs.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 28, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Way better sound than that Logitech crap.


My Z960s are fantastic for a proper 5.1 set...My home theater setup are PSBs so I know what good sounds like


----------



## MicroUnC (Jul 28, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> My Z960s are fantastic for a proper 5.1 set...My home theater setup are PSBs so I know what good sounds like


Do you mean Logitech Z906?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 28, 2021)

MicroUnC said:


> Do you mean Logitech Z906?


Yes, yes I did


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Lol, they are not beasts they are toys.  Nor are they 400 watts, if they had 400 watts behind them the drivers would go up in smoke in about 5 seconds.  The Promedia are toys too but they are better than these.  You don't need a DAC or soundcard upgrade with speakers like this, the quality just isn't there to justify it, and its defiantly not going to get you any more bass.
> 
> I think this thread is kinda dead though as the OP hasn't replied once.



I got my set for $85 on lightning sale a long long time ago. Sure they aren't as good as $400 pair of speakers, but for the price they are damn good imo.

and yeah i know it operates at 150-200 watts most of time, I find the sound to be very impressive.  I don't really want to spend as much money as speakers as you do, so eh, it works for me.

I watched the Marvel movies on these speakers and it shook the whole damn house in fight scenes.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 28, 2021)

Everytime the Pro Media drop to 70 bux I grab a set and give them away for xmas or bdays. It's nice to have a set in reserve. They are beasts for the money. I've not heard a set of 2.1 anywhere that is close to them for 2-3 times the price. And I'm not gonna pull any audiophile wanker BS either, they are fabulous for the money.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 28, 2021)

I think overall with his budget, i would go with the KEF LSX


----------



## tastegw (Jul 28, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Lol, they are not beasts they are toys.  Nor are they 400 watts, if they had 400 watts behind them the drivers would go up in smoke in about 5 seconds.  The Promedia are toys too but they are better than these.  You don't need a DAC or soundcard upgrade with speakers like this, the quality just isn't there to justify it, and its defiantly not going to get you any more bass.
> 
> I think this thread is kinda dead though as the OP hasn't replied once.


I have been reading this thread, checking out all the suggestions. I was just doing it silently.

yes,  the Z625 is rated at 200rms/400max.  But if i had to compare it to subs from the trunk of my car in my early years (90's), Id have to say it sounds as impressive as an average 10" sub with 50 watts or so (rms) 
Nothing to really shake a stick at.  Barely enough rattle to make the rear view mirror dance at all. Apples to oranges yes, but thats all I know in the audio field. I have much more experience with car audio than I do with home audio.  I am looking for the punch that a decent 200 watt car audio provides (from the 90's, i dont know the quality of todays stuff), but in my office.  and the Z625 is not up to task.


----------



## looniam (Jul 28, 2021)

tastegw said:


> I have been reading this thread, checking out all the suggestions. I was just doing it silently.
> 
> yes,  the Z625 is rated at 200rms/400max.  But if i had to compare it to subs from the trunk of my car in my early years (90's), Id have to say it sounds as impressive as an average 10" sub with 50 watts or so (rms)
> Nothing to really shake a stick at.  Barely enough rattle to make the rear view mirror dance at all. Apples to oranges yes, but thats all I know in the audio field. I have much more experience with car audio than I do with home audio.  I am looking for the punch that a decent 200 watt car audio provides (from the 90's, i dont know the quality of todays stuff), but in my office.  and the Z625 is not up to task.


i have  the Z623 and after setting the cross over (via cerative labs driver/software) below 90Hz cleans things up. the default of 120Hz just seems to make it lose its punch. personally i like 66.6 cuz thats so metal 

the environment acoustics not working against you? have you tried placing the sub in other places?


----------



## Operandi (Jul 29, 2021)

tastegw said:


> I have been reading this thread, checking out all the suggestions. I was just doing it silently.
> 
> yes,  the Z625 is rated at 200rms/400max.  But if i had to compare it to subs from the trunk of my car in my early years (90's), Id have to say it sounds as impressive as an average 10" sub with 50 watts or so (rms)
> Nothing to really shake a stick at.  Barely enough rattle to make the rear view mirror dance at all. Apples to oranges yes, but thats all I know in the audio field. I have much more experience with car audio than I do with home audio.  I am looking for the punch that a decent 200 watt car audio provides (from the 90's, i dont know the quality of todays stuff), but in my office.  and the Z625 is not up to task.


It might say 200 RMS /400 peak but both of specs are pretty much lies.  Its not a Logitech specific problem, pretty rampant in low-end audio gear.

I've done the car audio thing in the mid 00's right before that started to die out.  Built up a friends car with all Polk Audio and Phoenix Gold; when it was configured for SPL (1200 watts or something absurd like that) I think it hit like 136dBA, and when it was setup normal it won best of show (best overall combination of sound quality, install, and SPL), fun stuff.

For your office though your best bet if you have $700 and want to get something absolutely next level is to piece something together with separate speakers, amp, and sub.  For speakers you want to make sure you get something thats going to work well nearfiled (where you sitting close to speakers) so that means either pro monitors, or compact bookshelf speakers (like the Mica I listed), or the rare coaxial driver like the KEF.  To power them a small class D desktop amp with 20+ watts (real wats not BS marketing watts) will be plenty for nearfield, Topping and SMSL make really nice units, there might be others.  What you don't want is a huge AV receiver or some other vintage amp with a ton of inputs and channels you don't need and that probably has less power in two channel mode than a modern compact class D amp.  For the sub 8" will with 150-300 watts is plenty (again these are real watts), I think I picked a Polk but there should be other good options, JBL, Yamaha, ect.  I would recommend a sealed design vs ported since that is more compact and you can be more flexible with room placement as thats a pretty big deal with subs.  You don't have to go with all the stuff I laid out in my first post but that would be a good place to start.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 29, 2021)

i have a set of Edifier R1850DB's which have an out for a subwoofer, grab a good sized sub via Monoprice and you have nice overall tone with good base for around $250. The amazon reviews will basically point you in the right direction. https://www.amazon.com/Edifier-R185.../B073W1R4XQ/ref=psdc_3236451011_t5_B016P9HJIA


----------



## looniam (Jul 29, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Its not a Logitech specific problem, pretty rampant in low-end audio gear.


pssst, its also pro audio also. it has its use but yeah rather insignificant. however, not going to disagree about logitech, since i have no opinion.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 29, 2021)

AsRock said:


> How ever with $750 might be able pick up a AV with HDMI, Sub a pair a fairly good speakers  secondhand though.  And most likely sound better than all the trash of today.
> 
> EDIT: Way better sound than that Logitech crap.


That's pretty much what I'm doing using the HDMI audio out to a Pioneer VSX-531 AV Amp + 5 Technics 100W (RMS) speakers and a Sansui self powered Sub



Operandi said:


> It might say 200 RMS /400 peak but both of specs are pretty much lies. Its not a Logitech specific problem, pretty rampant in low-end audio gear.


when you see that sort of rating you can bet your bottom dollar what they really mean is PMPO peak music power output just take the smaller of the number divide by 8 and you'll get the average RMS roughly


----------



## Operandi (Jul 29, 2021)

looniam said:


> pssst, its also pro audio also.


No it dosn't.  Maybe they post some specs that are bit optimistic but nobody in pro audio realm would last long if they claimed 10x the power their gear is capable of which is probably right about in line with what Logtich is doing in this case.


Athlonite said:


> when you see that sort of rating you can bet your bottom dollar what they really mean is PMPO peak music power output just take the smaller of the number divide by 8 and you'll get the average RMS roughly


Or when you read the claimed power output and look at the 1/4 MDF walls on the sub just laugh and ignore it since its a meaningless spec anyway.


----------



## looniam (Jul 29, 2021)

Operandi said:


> No it dosn't.  Maybe they post some specs that are bit optimistic but nobody in pro audio realm would last long if they claimed 10x the power their gear is capable of which is probably right about in line with what Logtich is doing in this case.
> 
> Or when you read the claimed power output and look at the 1/4 MDF walls on the sub just laugh and ignore it since its a meaningless spec anyway.


as someone that has worked in pro audio, yes it does. 

first shop day, get the explanation of RMS and its metrics, last sentence, "but it's all really bullshit!" so you're right, no one in their right mind heeds it:

 so why be upset?


----------



## Operandi (Jul 29, 2021)

looniam said:


> as someone that has worked in pro audio, yes it does.
> 
> first shop day, get the explanation of RMS and its metrics, last sentence, "but it's all really bullshit!" so you're right, no one in their right mind heeds it:
> 
> so why be upset?


Lol, I'm not going to argue with that it never happens in pro audio but if it does its the exception to not the base line like it is in low-end consumer gear.  The pro audio customer has the means and capability to test manufacture claims so if they lie they get found out.  So as a pro audio customer buying 10,000 amps or active systems maybe you don't like how manufacture A gets to its claimed power figure vs. manufacture B so its off by some given % to what you expect but there isn't any none sense like that $150 Logitech system claiming 200 watts RMS and 400 peak which is off by orders of magnitude happening in the pro world on the regular.  RMS and peak power is not a meaningless spec in the pro audio world.


----------



## looniam (Jul 29, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Lol, I'm not going to argue with that it never happens in pro audio but if it does its the exception to not the base line like it is in low-end consumer gear.  The pro audio customer has the means and capability to test manufacture claims so if they lie they get found out.  So as a pro audio customer buying 10,000 amps or active systems maybe you don't like how manufacture A gets to its claimed power figure vs. manufacture B so its off by some given % to what you expect but there isn't any none sense like that $150 Logitech system claiming 200 watts RMS and 400 peak which is off by orders of magnitude happening in the pro world on the regular.  RMS and peak power is not a meaningless spec in the pro audio world.


i've done installations, live sound reinforcement, going on tour(s) and mixed crappy bands in dive bars and can tell you thats not how any of that works.

now please stop crapping the OP's thread.


----------



## Operandi (Jul 29, 2021)

looniam said:


> i've done installations, live sound reinforcement, going on tour(s) and mixed crappy bands in dive bars and can tell you thats not how any of that works.
> 
> now please stop crapping the OP's thread.


Just saying its so dosn't make it true.  If there are examples of reputable pro audio gear inflating their power figures by orders magnitude I'd legitimately be interested in seeing examples.

Crapping in the OPs thread because I disagree with your opinion on pro vs. consumer audio?.... ok.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 29, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Just saying its so dosn't make it true.  If there are examples of reputable pro audio gear inflating their power figures by orders magnitude I'd legitimately be interested in seeing examples.
> 
> Crapping in the OPs thread because I disagree with your opinion on pro vs. consumer audio?.... ok.


Thanks captn obvious?


Operandi said:


> Whatever the number is derived from its meaningless marketing nonsense that is deceptive at best and outright lies at worst.


----------



## looniam (Jul 29, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Just saying its so dosn't make it true.  If there are examples of reputable pro audio gear inflating their power figures by orders magnitude I'd legitimately be interested in seeing examples.


work a few years, no months in pro audio 


Operandi said:


> Crapping in the OPs thread because I disagree with your opinion on pro vs. consumer audio?.... ok.


no but ranting about logitech and arguing pro/consumer gear when the OP only cares about a 2.1 set up seems like it. 

seriously, your only bitching about marketing. bubby please - fuck it!


----------



## Operandi (Jul 29, 2021)

looniam said:


> work a few years, no months in pro audio
> 
> no but ranting about logitech and arguing pro/consumer gear when the OP only cares about a 2.1 set up seems like it.
> 
> seriously, your only bitching about marketing. bubby please - fuck it!


I called out Logitech for nonsense power ratings and pointed to a specific case.  I then said inflated power ratings don't happen to that extent in the pro world, you say it does but and give no examples.  Shitty marketing matters, if you don't like what I'm saying tell me why I'm wrong or just ignore me, don't just say I'm wrong cause you know more than me.

As to the OP's post I made specific speaker, amp, and sub suggestions and beyond that stated specifically what to look for and why.  Did you read the whole thread?


----------



## looniam (Jul 29, 2021)

Operandi said:


> I called out Logitech for nonsense power ratings and pointed to a specific case.


sorry bud but i missed that specific case; no model(s) mentioned, no "rated" specs given. no numbers. however i did see sweeping generalizations.


Operandi said:


> I then said inflated power ratings don't happen to that extent in the pro world, you say it does but and give no examples.


what? should i saved those marketing brochures sent to the shop? just in case someone 20 years later would want to see BS marketing?
 or recorded amps blowing up that didn't meet those exaggerated values?

seems you're asking for far to high of a bar when you've set a low one for yourself. not to say how egotistical it is to argue with some one that has actually work in an industry where you have demonstrated a complete lack of knowledge. that 100,000 amps thing is _so imaginative._


Operandi said:


> Shitty marketing matters, if you don't like what I'm saying tell me why I'm wrong or just ignore me, don't just say I'm wrong cause you know more than me.


shitty marketing matter to protect the gulliable. don't like what i'm saying, keep scrolling.


Operandi said:


> As to the OP's post I made specific speaker, amp, and sub suggestions and beyond that stated specifically what to look for and why.  Did you read the whole thread?


so? and you continue with your ranting and arguing. *you were done after those suggestions. 

like this conversation.*

have a good day.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 29, 2021)

Stay on topic.
Quit the bickering back and forth.
Take your side bickering to PMs.

Thank You and be civil in your discussions.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 29, 2021)

tastegw said:


> Hi, I currently use Logitech Z625 2.1 speaker setup and while it sounds nice, the sub seems to be lacking in power for what I am after.
> 
> Do they make a 2.1 setup with a bigger, more powerful sub woofer that is actually worth the money? (budget up to us750ish)


I have the same speakers, I'm happy with the bass on them. The best bass I've ever heard/felt on PC speakers are Klipsch Promedia v.2-400 . I don't think they are made anymore. I think Klipsch replaced them with the Promedia 2.1 which I have not heard yet. Honestly, if you want insane bass get a standalone receiver, a pair of book shelve speakers and a 12 or 15 inch self powered sub. I have a 12-inch unit that hits so hard, I have it turned to half volume because anything more shakes my wife's photos and art right off the walls.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2021)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i have a set of Edifier R1850DB's which have an out for a subwoofer, grab a good sized sub via Monoprice and you have nice overall tone with good base for around $250. The amazon reviews will basically point you in the right direction. https://www.amazon.com/Edifier-R185.../B073W1R4XQ/ref=psdc_3236451011_t5_B016P9HJIA


I got the R1855DB's recently. Decent enough sound for the money, but the Bluetooth implementation screams budget speakers, as they're using Qualcomm based modules, but only support SBC, which is a real let-down. They want you to pay 10x as much to get their high-end models that has atpX and what not, which just seems plain mean, as SBC is really poor in terms of audio quality. Bluetooth 5.0 vs 4.2 in the R1850DB's make no difference whatsoever when it comes to audio.
At least they have made a nicer remote now.


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Everytime the Pro Media drop to 70 bux I grab a set and give them away for xmas or bdays. It's nice to have a set in reserve. They are beasts for the money. I've not heard a set of 2.1 anywhere that is close to them for 2-3 times the price. And I'm not gonna pull any audiophile wanker BS either, they are fabulous for the money.


I 100% agree. Costco had them at $49 a couple of months ago. I couldn't help but buy another set. These computer speakers embarrass the hell out of my Edifier bluetooth bookshelf speakers, which cost more than twice as much.


----------



## Operandi (Jul 29, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I got the R1855DB's recently. Decent enough sound for the money, but the Bluetooth implementation screams budget speakers, as they're using Qualcomm based modules, but only support SBC, which is a real let-down. They want you to pay 10x as much to get their high-end models that has atpX and what not, which just seems plain mean, as SBC is really poor in terms of audio quality. Bluetooth 5.0 vs 4.2 in the R1850DB's make no difference whatsoever when it comes to audio.
> At least they have made a nicer remote now.


I have not heard either of them but another similar option that has gotten good reviews is the Kanto YU2. Nice and compact, play down to 80Hz (perfect for crossing over to a sub), have a sub out, and a USB DAC. Just pair them with whatever sub you want and you are done so if you want to keep things simple its probably the way to go.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 29, 2021)

Operandi said:


> I have not heard either of them but another similar option that has gotten good reviews is the Kanto YU2. Nice and compact, play down to 80Hz (perfect for crossing over to a sub), have a sub out, and a USB DAC. Just pair them with whatever sub you want and you are done so if you want to keep things simple its probably the way to go.


 Nice little speakers them


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 29, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I got the R1855DB's recently. Decent enough sound for the money, but the Bluetooth implementation screams budget speakers, as they're using Qualcomm based modules, but only support SBC, which is a real let-down. They want you to pay 10x as much to get their high-end models that has atpX and what not, which just seems plain mean, as SBC is really poor in terms of audio quality. Bluetooth 5.0 vs 4.2 in the R1850DB's make no difference whatsoever when it comes to audio.
> At least they have made a nicer remote now.


Yeah I dont use the Bluetooth functionality at all so no loss to me. But that said sound i get from them is damn good not overly large for my desk, and with a subwoofer added plenty of punch.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 29, 2021)

As a musician, audio engineer and producer "very good bass" is an extremely subjective thing. The genre of music, listening environment, tastes of the listener and equipment involved are all huge variables. In a nearfield setup such as a production workstation one has to take into consideration the distance it takes for low frequency audio waves to fully develop (several feet from the source). Then comes the type of music involved. Acoustic Jazz with a stand-up bass demands accuracy plus it must properly blend into the performance. Ray Brown was totally different than Stanley Clarke for example. Classical music is quite similar in most aspects.

Various idioms of Rock are all over the place when it comes to bass. For R&B the James Jamerson approach is quite different than Larry Graham's style and the slapper/thumpers. I can't speak about rap because I don't listen to it. One of my studio workstations has JBL 306P mkII's with a JBL LSR310S sub. I'm feeding them with a Soundcraft Signature 12 mixer. Depending upon the project I'm working on it's necessary to make volume and crossover frequency adjustments to the sub as well as on the mixer for tonal accuracy. Another workstation has Polk Monitor 40's (a steal at the time for $99 including shipping from Newegg) fed by a Chinese tube amp I got from Parts Express for $119. After scrapping the junk Chinese tubes and replacing them with vintage Telefunkens it really came alive. I'm using an old 10" Xfinity downfiring sub that I elevated about 36" off the floor. The output source is an Asus Xonar D2X PCIe card running through VLC or Sound Forge Pro 15. I use that often for daily listening and some production work. I also have a huge EV/Crown/BGW system in my living room that'd do well in a large auditorium. I rarely power it up anymore because I don't need that level of professional audio quality unless I have guests over and the COVID stopped that completely. I always do final evaluations of audio projects in my car because that's the environment most end listeners have access to. 

As I used to ask my customers back when I sold Pro audio gear after they'd ask if a piece they had was any good: "Does it sound good to you?". If their answer was yes (and it usually was) I'd tell them they should keep it (we hated taking used consumer stuff as partial trades because we had no market to sell it) and use it in a backup or bedroom system. Only you can define your musical tastes and what you're looking for. We're all different. Just because somebody tells you something is great in their opinion doesn't mean you'll think the same about it. Also, your choice of source material puts you at the mercy of whoever created it unless you have a DAW and the skills to change what you don't like to your own tastes. An audio system is just the final playback device and the choices & options vary so much only you can make that decision for yourself. Personally I prefer used professional gear because if it was good enough to make the original recording on it's good enough to play it back with. With a bit of looking it's also less expensive than used consumer audio and far less expensive than new consumer audio stuff.
​


----------



## tastegw (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks all for the responses.  I have came to a conclusion and took action.

In the end, I decided to keep my current pc speaker setup, *and instead focused on getting a sound system for my living room TV*. I went with the Bose 700 series soundbar and subwoofer. It sounds fantastic. I went over budget yes, but I am ok with that.
As for the PC, a couple of replies here are spot on.  The placement of this current sub for my PC is directly under my desk.  I will correct this in time and have it moved to an adjacent corner. At least for now, I can enjoy watching movies on something other than the PC.  

Thanks again for the responses.


----------

